# 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung



## dbpaule (15. Oktober 2009)

*120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Hallo zusammen,



Spoiler



es ist wieder soweit, ich werde wieder reviewen! Dazu habe ich an euch noch einige Bitten und Fragen. Bisher konnte ich einige Hersteller dazu bewegen, mir Lüfter zukommen zu lassen, darunter *Noctua, Coolink, Noiseblocker* und mit *Xigmatek* stehe ich noch in Verhandlungen! Da kommen einige Hochkaräter zu mir. Auch andere Firmen hab ich bereits angeschrieben, wie Sharkoon, Enermax,... Jetzt will ich aber auch wissen, welche Lüfter ihr ganz gern sehen wollt in diesem Test.
Bevor ihr antwortet sollt ihr wissen, dass ich Lüfter in der Klasse *1000-1500 rpm* vergleiche. Also keine absoluten Leisetreter oder Turbinen, sondern das, was der Durschnitt präferiert!

Auch *CPU-Kühler* werde ich vergleichen. Allerdings steht hier die Auswahl bereits fest. 


*Zalman CNPS 9900LED*
 

*Prolimatech Megahalems*
 

*Noiseblocker TwinTec*
 

*Xigmatek Thors Hammer*
 Wie ihr merkt, sind hier nur recht teure Kühler vertreten. Der einzige der fehltm wäre hier der IFX-14. Doch darüber wurde bereits genug geschrieben. Solltet ihr Vorschläge oder Ergänzungen haben, dann schreibst hier rein! Ich sammel die und versuche, alles umzusetzen, was möglich ist.



das RoundUp ist nun fertig. Ihr findet es hier im Luftkühlungsforum! Viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Beste Grüße,
euer Paule


----------



## Argead (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Wie wärs denn mit nem Xigmatek XLF-F1253 und nem XLF-F1256? Die sehn ja schon gut aus und laut Hersteller sollen sie ja auch ziemlich leise sein.


----------



## dbpaule (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Hab heute die Zusage bekommen! Die sind also auch dabei!

MfG, Paule


----------



## BigBubby (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Wichtig: Lass die dinger auch irgendwo im schrank auf fullspeed 1-2monate oder länger durchlaufen.
Manche sind am anfang super leise, dafür später kleine monster, andere bleiben moderat.
Das wäre mal was interessantes.


----------



## Rolk (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Hi,

die hier würden mich brennend interessieren.

Arctic Cooling kündigt neue Arctic-F-Serie-Gehäuselüfter an - Arctic Cooling, Gehäuselüfter

Damit man einen besseren Vergleich hat wären die häufig empfohlenen Scyhte S-Flex und Slip Stream auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## BigBubby (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

achja den guten alten Papst 4412F/2GLL
Immer noch der beste Lüfter den ich kenne, aber leider auch recht teuer.


----------



## dbpaule (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Arctic Cooling hat auch noch nicht geantwortet. Den Papst hab ich irgendwo rumzuliegen, ist aber nicht in bestem Zustand. Mal sehen, wo ich den herbekomme. Danke für das bisherige Feedback an alle!!!!

MfG, Paule


----------



## Ahab (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

ich fänds toll wenn du auch sone-messwerte ermitteln würdest. nach denen richte ich mich lieber als nach db-werten.


----------



## JC88 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*



Ahab schrieb:


> ich fänds toll wenn du auch sone-messwerte ermitteln würdest. nach denen richte ich mich lieber als nach db-werten.



Bei mir ists genau andersrum...also am besten beides messen


----------



## Castor_23 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Jo, was mich pers. auch interessieren würde ist, ob du z.B. auch Enermax Lüfter (die Everest, Cluster, Magma etc.) und auch die Nanoxia Lüfter unter die Lupe nehmen könntest, v.a. um die vielen anderen 120mm Roundups im Netz zu bestätigen/erweitern/widerlegen...


----------



## dbpaule (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Oje,
bisher kann ich nur mit "subjektiven Vergleichskennzahlen" dienen, also, wie laut die Lüfter im Verhältnis zu einem Ausgangslüfter sind. Das Problem: Ich habe kein db-Meter, obwohl ich dbpaule heiße 

Ich werd mal sehen, ob ich da was anschaffen kann!

MfG, Paule


----------



## Markusretz (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wichtig: Lass die dinger auch irgendwo im schrank auf fullspeed 1-2monate oder länger durchlaufen.
> Manche sind am anfang super leise, dafür später kleine monster, andere bleiben moderat.
> Das wäre mal was interessantes.



Finde diese Idee auch super.
Quasi nach deiner ersten Veröffentlichung zwei Monate danach ein update.
Bringt ja auch nichts wenn der Lüfter neu sehr leise sind, aber nach 2 Monaten nervige Geräusche von sich geben.
Schließlich will man Lüfter mehrere Monate/Jahre betreiben.

Gruß Markus


----------



## derprivatmann (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Xilence Lüfter wären vllt noch im Low Budget bereich interessant?!


----------



## mayo (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

die silent wings, xthermal


----------



## Rolk (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Wenn dein Roundup noch nicht voll ist hätte ich auch noch zwei. 

Akasa Apache 120mm PWM-Fan

Alpenföhn 120mm Gehäuselüfter PWM - Purple LED


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

und der NB aus der Blacksilentpro serie, die jetzt neu rauskommt.

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro NB-PL1 900 U/min 120x120x25 - A-C-Shop

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro NB-PL2 1400 U/min 120x120x25 - A-C-Shop


----------



## Ahab (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

die von Arctic Cooling würden mich auch brennend interessieren! die hier -> Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel der is billig und sieht gut aus find ich! zwar nur one way, aber darauf kann man sich ja einstellen


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn dein Roundup noch nicht voll ist hätte ich auch noch zwei.
> 
> Akasa Apache 120mm PWM-Fan
> 
> Alpenföhn 120mm Gehäuselüfter PWM - Purple LED




stimmt die Apache. mir gefallen sie ja gut (NICHT vom aussehen!! xD) wäre schön zu sehen wie die sich gegen andere lüfter schlagen.

ps: wie wärs noch mit nzxt lüftern? - allerdings weiß ich nich wie schnell die sich drehen..


----------



## Galaxy345 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Hallo  
Ich weiss net ob schon jemand die Multiframes von Noiseblocker genannt hat aber die sollten aufjedenfall rein 
Mich würde ein Vergleich mit diesen und den neuen Noiseblockern intressieren  (Da die neuen endlich nicht mehr diese grausame lila Farbe
haben)
Am besten wäre es natürlich wenn du dir DB und Durchsatzmessgeräte besorgen könntest

Ich denke was du alles machen solltest (die Lüfter betreffend, die Kühler sind mir relativ schnuppe)

1)Anlaufspannung (inkl RPM)
2)Tiefste Spannung nach dem Booten ohne dass der Lüfter auffhört zu drehen.(inkl RPM)
3)Bei gleichem Luftdurchsatz Vergleich der Lauststärke / Was auch gehen würde wäre z.b. das ganze andersrum, evtl auch bei gleichen RPM ein Vergleich (Wenn du viel Zeit hast kannst du Blasen / Saugen und ohne Hindernis vergleichen)
3)Geräuschcharakter 
4)Verarbeitung
5)Langzeittest

So wenn du das alles tun würdest, hast du Imo den besten Lüfterroundup der Welt geschafft ^^

PS: Tu es uns nicht an nur bei 12 V zu vergleichen, denn wer viel Geld für Lüfter ausgibt, ist (meistens) auch in der Lage diese zu regeln.
Auch Core-Temperaturen sind relativ unpräzise zum Vergleich von Lüftern.

Ich freue mich darauf 

mfG Galaxy


----------



## dbpaule (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

OK, alles aufgenommen. Die Testmethodik steht erstmal hinten an! Es geht erstmal um die Lüfter! Bitte bedenkt bei der Wahl der Lüfter, dass ich nur zwischen 1000 und 1500rpm für das Roundup aufnehme! Einzige Ausnahme hierbei ist der Nanoxia, welchen ich aber runterregeln werde. Noiseblocker ist vertreten durch 2 Multiframes und die neue Pro-Serie. 
Ich teile den Test auch auf zwischen PWM-Lüftern und normalen Lüftern. 
Bis Ende der Woche habt ihr Zeit, mir Vorschläge zu posten! Die nächste Woche brauche ich, um die Lüfter noch anzufordern. Und dann gehts auch schon los!

MFG, Paule


----------



## Holzschwein (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Diese 2 bitte auch mit in den Test nehmen  
Revoltec Air Guard 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 88m³/h, 24dB(A) (RL039) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU 
Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 1200rpm, 116.4m³/h, 24dB(A) (SY1225SL12M) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at EU
Danke!


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

auch wenn die hier eher für radiatoren gedacht sind, ein vergleich mit "normalo"-lüftern würde mich brennend interessieren, grad auch vom verhältnis lautstärke/luftdurchsatz...

grüße


----------



## dbpaule (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Mit den Feser-Lüfter hab ich mich schon beschäftigt, aber ich denke, dass sie nicht alltagstauglich sind. Auch passen sie nicht zur Testmethodik, denn der Lüfter wird auch auf nem CPU-Kühler montiert und 38mm-Klammern hab ich nicht. Ich will das Testfeld auch nicht zu weit auseinanderziehen. Ich will bei den Standardlüftern einfach feststellen, welche die besten sind und die List peu a peu erweitern.

MfG, Paule


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

ich fände es schön wenn du auch Ramkühler (nur aktive) testen könntest!
Wäre das möglich ?
(Corsair,AKASA usw.)


----------



## dbpaule (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

OK, aber hier gehts erstmal um was anderes. Das kann ich danach angehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Hi!

ich würde unbedingt die BeQuiet!-Lüfter mit reinnehmen.
Ich habe die selbst und bin - vornehm ausgedrückt - sehr zufrieden damit.

Nach meinen - sehr positiven - Erfahrungen mit BeQuiet! werden die sicher einen oder zwei davon stiften.

Versuche es einfach mal; die fehlen aber auf jedem fall im Roundup.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## dbpaule (2. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Ich geb mal ein kleines Feedback! Folgende Lüfter sind bereits bei mir eingegangen:
Noctua P12 (2x)
Noctua S12B FLX (2x)
CooLink SWiF 120mm PWM (2x)
Nanoxia DX 1200rpm / 900rpm/ 600rpm (je 2x)
Xigmatek XLF-F1253 & F1254 (je 2x)

Die Noiseblockers sollen auf dem Weg sein. Die anderen Lüfter leider noch nicht. Zur Not werde ich welche kaufen müssen oder euch um Hilfe bitten müssen!

MfG, Paule


----------



## Argead (2. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Das ist ja toll.

Wobei bei den Xigmateks ja doch der einzige Unterschied die Farbe ist, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Invidia (2. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Lüfter aus der Enermax Apollish Reihe wären auch interessant


----------



## JC88 (2. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*



> Lüfter aus der Enermax Apollish Reihe wären auch interessant



Lieber die Cluster Serie


----------



## Invidia (2. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*



JC88 schrieb:


> Lieber die Cluster Serie



Evtl. beide?

Ich hab die Apollish UCAP 12-R und ich findse einsame spitze. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist das zu kurze Fühlerkabel.


----------



## ile (2. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Scythe gehört unbedingt dazu!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (2. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Hi dbpaule, 

bitte unbedingt diesen hier, ist mein absoluter Favourite und werkelt auch auf meinem Clockner. Denke es wird kaum einen 120mm besseren geben. 

*GELID WING 12
* 
http://www.voelkner.de/index.php?mp=products&file=info&WT.mc_id=geizhals&products_model=C49386

Besten Gruß, Kai


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (2. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

DIe hier wären auch noch was.

Und Scythe Slip Stream, der muss rein!


----------



## LokidS (2. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ja Scythe wäre mal ein Test wert. 

grüsse Loki


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Xigmatek XLF-F1253 & F1254
Die Enermax lüfter auf jeden fall!
Aerocool
Und die Günstigen von AC


----------



## dbpaule (3. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Ihr habt Wünsche... 

Ich schau was sich machen lässt. Leider hat Enermax abgesagt, aber vielleicht kann ich sie noch überzeugen!

MfG, Paule


----------



## Scorprulebad (3. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Den Xigmatek XLF-F1253 hab ich selber eingebaut.
Ist zwar nicht der leiseste aber hat nen ordentlichen Durchsatz.
Und mit Lüftersteuerung kann man ihn natürlich bändigen.


Was sehr interessant wär, wenn du mittesten würdest, ob die Lüfter schon mit 5 Volt anlaufen.
Wird leider sehr selten gestetet.


----------



## dbpaule (3. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Ich teste bei 3/4,5/6/7,5/9/12V. Ich hoffe, das reicht dir!

MfG, Paule


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Wenn das mach bar bei dir ist !

Kannst du die aus als CPU-Lüfter testen!
Und wenn es geht weit man die Überdrehen kann!


----------



## dbpaule (3. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Bitte erst lesen und dann fragen! Ja, die werden als CPU-Lüfter getestet. Entweder auf nem Thors Hammer oder auf nem Megahalems!

MfG, Paule


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Oki sry...^^

Ich würde gern an denn Thors Hammer sehen...


----------



## Scorprulebad (4. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Perfekt

Aber mach dir net so viel Mühe


----------



## UnnerveD (4. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Wie wäre es denn mit den "Neulingen" bei AT bzw. generell den Lüftern von Phobya?

mfG


----------



## dbpaule (4. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Das kommt etwas spät. Ich muss auch irgendwann anfangen, sonst sitzen mir bestimmt bald die Hersteller im Nacken, was denn nun mit den Lüftern sei und wo das versprochene Review ist! Wills mir mit denen nicht verscherzen.
Ich kann die ja im Nachgang immernoch mit aufnehmen!

MfG, Paule


----------



## Dicken (4. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Kannst du nicht schon mal Bilder von deinen Test Objekten machen und vielleicht uns Zeigen wie dein Test Stand aussieht?


----------



## UnnerveD (4. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Jo, kein Problem 

Gutes Gelingen


----------



## BlackShadow (4. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Also ich habe die Enermax Magma an meinem Megahalem montiert


----------



## Galaxy345 (4. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Gutes Gelingen  

Aber BITTE vergleich nicht die Lüfter bei unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen :/ 
Das ist nähmlich imo Schwachsinn ^^


----------



## BigBubby (4. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*



Galaxy345 schrieb:


> Gutes Gelingen
> 
> Aber BITTE vergleich nicht die Lüfter bei unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen :/
> Das ist nähmlich imo Schwachsinn ^^



wieso? Sinnigereise vergleicht man sie bei gleicher Voltzahl und nicht bei gleicher Drehzahl. Allein aus dem Grund, dass nicht alle die gleichen Drehzahlen können.


----------



## dbpaule (5. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Ich teste zunächst mal alle einzeln und stelle dann die Einzelergebnisse gegenüber. Wenn ich lustig bin, dann mach ichs auch bei gleicher Drehzahl. Ich kann aber keinen 1500rpm-Quirl gegen nen 600rpm-Leisetreter antreten lassen und sagen: "Naja, also bei dem mit 600rpm wird die CPU aber ganz schön warm..." Da versuche ich dann natürlich bei gleicher Drehzahl zu vergleichen. Das gibt Aufschluss über den Luftdurchsatz!

*Stand der Dinge:*
Bereits erhalten:
2x Nanoxia DX-12 600
2x Nanoxia DX-12 900
2x Nanoxia DX-12 1200
2x CooLink SWiF2-120P
2x Noctua P12
2x Noctua S12B FLX
2x Xigmatek XLF-F1253
2x Xigmatek XLF-F1254

Das kommt auf jeden Fall noch:
Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro
Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S2
Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-P

Das kommt hoffentlich:
Enermax Twister-Lüfter
Enermax Apollish

Hersteller haben noch nicht geantwortet:
Akasa
Scythe
Papst
Gelid
Phobya
Arctic Cooling
be quiet!

Testdurchläufe:
Bisher habe ich die Startspannungen gemessen, die Lautstärke bei den einzelnen Voltstufen und die Lüfter mal spaßeshalber auf den Thors Hammer montiert und festgestellt, dass die Montage der Lüfter relativ schwer ist mit den Gummi-Entkopplern nicht grad einfach ist. Zwei der Lüfter sehen besonders geil an dem Teil aus, zum einen der Noctua P12 und zum anderen der XLF-F1254.

Frage an euch:
Wollt ihr auch die Durchsatzsteigerung dargestellt haben, wenn zwei Lüfter am Thors Hammer montiert sind?
Fall euch noch was einfällt zum Testprozedere, dann schreibt mir. Genug Input und Vorschläge für Lüfter habe ich inzwischen. Da kommen jetzt keine neuen mehr dazu, außer die, die in der Liste unter "Hat noch nicht geantwortet" stehen.

Greets,
Paule


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (5. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Schreib an alle die noch nicht geantwortet haben vllt. noch einmal eine e-mail.

sonst wäre eine durchsatzsteigerung am xigmatek gut.


----------



## dbpaule (13. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann euch mitteilen, dass das Testfeld gewachsen ist um zwei Lüfter von Enermax zudem hat Scythe zugesagt den Slip Stream 1200 und S-Flex 1200 zu schicken. Hier der jetzige Stand:

2x Nanoxia DX-12 600
2x Nanoxia DX-12 900
2x Nanoxia DX-12 1200
2x CooLink SWiF2-120P
2x Noctua P12
2x Noctua S12B FLX
2x Xigmatek XLF-F1253
2x Xigmatek XLF-F1254
1x Enermax Twister Cluster
1x Enermax Twister Everest

Kommt auf jeden Fall noch:
Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro
Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-S2
Noiseblocker Multiframe MF12-P
Scythe Slip Stream 1200
Scythe S-Flex 1200

LG, Euer Paule


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (14. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

OK gut, wann kann man mit dem test rechen? also wann wird er online sein?


----------



## Rolk (14. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Schade das sich Arctic Cooling querstellt. Ich hab mir letztens einfach mal einen der neuen Arctic F12 mitbestellt, ist heute auch angekommen. Also für knapp über 3 € scheint der echt nicht schlecht zu sein. Guter Luftdurchsatz und aus 50 cm kaum hörbar. Vielleicht kannst du dich ja erweichen und aus eigener Tasche einen besorgen, wäre sicher interessant der Vergleich.


----------



## Markusretz (14. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Ich finde es super von dir, dass du dir für uns solche Mühe machst 

Vielleicht kann ich zu deinem Test auch noch was beitragen:

Ich habe von meinen Lancool K62 noch die originalen Lüfter hier rumliegen. (2x140mm + 1x120mm)
Diese sind nur 2-3 Stunden gelaufen. Also quasi noch neu.

Weiterhin habe ich einen alten Netzteillüfter von einem BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 550Watt. Dieser ist allerdings schon rund 1,5 Jahre alt mit losen Kabelenden (3cm lang)

Falls du Interesse an diesen Lüftern hast, würde ich sie dir auch kostenlos zuschicken.


Gruß
Markus


----------



## dbpaule (15. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Gebt mir noch die nächste Woche Zeit. Dann bekommt ihr den um den 25. herum.

MfG, Paule


----------



## Naumo (15. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

schade dass akase nix dazu beisteuert.. hätte schon gerne gewusst ob der super tolle apache auch so toll is


----------



## dbpaule (15. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Die Lancool-Lüfter sind doch interessant! Haben die nen 3Pin-Anschluss? Falls ja, würd ich mich freuen, wenn du sie mir schickst. Können ja per PN weiterreden...


----------



## Dicken (15. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Sag mal willst du dir ein Lüfter Lager hinstellen, wann beginnst du den mit dem Test? Die Lancool Lüfter sind doch nur Zubehör bei Gehäusen, soll man sich wenn man die Lüfter klasse findet ein ganzes Gehäuse kaufen????


----------



## dbpaule (15. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Die wären lediglich als Referenz interessant. Ich hab bereits angefangen und bin teils auch schon fertig mit den ersten Lüftern, aber ich muss leider noch auf einige Lüfter warten, zB auf die von Scythe. Das geht dann sehr schnell, wenn die da sind. Also,... ich bin "fast" fertig!

LG, Paule


----------



## Dicken (15. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Auf welchen Kühler testest du den nun auf den Schlechten Thor? oder auf Megahalem?


----------



## dbpaule (15. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Ich bekomm nen zweiten Thor. Wenn der Dreck ist, dann aufm Megahalems!

LG, Paule


----------



## Dicken (15. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Vergiss HDT nimm nur Thermocore Heatpipes oder Powder Heatpipes. 
Thermalright
Coolermaster
Prolimatech
Noiseblocker
Scythe


----------



## killuah (16. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Ich freu mich auf die Nanoxia, hab momentan die FX12 im Warenkorb, weil die DX12 nur 1€ günstiger sind und weniger Zubehör haben. Wann ist das komplette Review denn online? Lüfter testen dauert ja kürzer als vergleichsweise Kühler oder WLP testen *g* Jedenfalls bin ich gespannt.


----------



## dbpaule (23. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Hi,

kurzfristig kommen jetzt doch noch einige Derivate dazu. Caseking hat sich erweischen lassen!

Hier die finale Übersicht über alle vorhandenen Lüfter:

2x Nanoxia DX-12 600
2x Nanoxia DX-12 900
2x Nanoxia DX-12 1200
2x CooLink SWiF2-120P
2x Noctua P12
2x Noctua S12B FLX
2x Xigmatek XLF-F1253
2x Xigmatek XLF-F1254
1x Enermax Twister Cluster
1x Enermax Twister Everest
1x Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PL1
1x Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PL2
2x Scythe Slip Stream 1200
2x Scythe Slip Stream 800
2x Scythe S-Flex 1200
2x Scythe S-Flex 800
1x Akasa Apache
1x be quiet! Silent Wings USC
1x Silverstone SST-SUSCOOL121
1x LianLi LI121225SL-4

Insgesamt haben wir nun also 18 verschiedene Lüfter und insgesamt 28! Durch die Neuzusendungen kommt es leider zu einer kleinen Verspätung, weshalb das Roundup erst gegen Dienstag fertig ist (nächste Woche). 
Ursprünglich war geplant, den Test auf einem Xigmatek Thors Hammer durchzuführen, aber leider erreichte mich kein Exemplar rechtzeitig. Den ersten musste ich leider zurückschicken. Stattdessen nimmt der Prolimatech Megahalems seinen Platz ein.

LG, euer Paule


----------



## BigBubby (23. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Ich bin mal gespannt. Besonders dann auf den Langzeittest. 1+ monat  in schrank stellen bei 12 volt und sehen, was bei rauskommt.


----------



## dbpaule (27. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

So, etwas Futter für euch, um euch an der Stange zu halten 

LG, Paule


----------



## gowengel (27. November 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

sieht schonmal nice aus, bin ja mal auf Ergebnisse gespannt


----------



## Dicken (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Wann ist es den endlich soweit???


----------



## dbpaule (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Bin noch am testen! Dauert länger als gedacht. Hier ein Photo des Testbeds im Einsatz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG, Paule


----------



## Amlug_celebren (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

[X] ABO

Bin schon gespannt, hab nämlich viele Slipstream in verwendung, sind bomben Dinger, nur bekomme ich meinen PC dank der Laing-Pumpe einfach noch nicht leise!
Bin mal gespannt wie die Abschneiden, vielleicht ersetze ich nämlich meine bisherigen 1900rpm gedrosselt auf 800rpm gegen echte 800rpm modelle!
Dann gibts zwar keine möglichkeit die hochzudrehen wenn der PC heiß wird, aber da fällt mir schon noch was ein!!!


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

So, wie wit bist du denn jetzt??? der letzte post is ja shon etwas her.


----------



## ernie (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

das kommt mir hier grade richtig 
[X] ABO!!!!!
will demnächst n komplettlüfterwechsel machen von vorinstallierten (Raidmax ninja case nit grade die besten ) und für ne WaKü
schraubste die noch aufn radi oder lässtes bleiben
is nur ne frage nit gleich WaKü kaufen XD


----------



## dbpaule (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Kommt heute . Bilder muss ich morgen nachreichen, aber das review an sich ist fertig! Nur Geduld!

LG, Paule


----------



## Galaxy345 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Cool  Ich freu mich schon

Am besten du editierst das ganze auch im Startpost 
Dann muss man später nicht mehr nach dem Review suchen wenn ein paar Seiten Comments mehr sind

mfG


----------



## dbpaule (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Ich hatte vor das Roundup in nem Extrathread kund zu tun. Denn der Thread hier ist ja eher zu Diskussion gedacht gewesen ferner zur Planung. Daher kommt das in einen neuen Thread!

LG, Paule


----------



## Galaxy345 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Achso  Ja das ist auch gut ^^


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Wo sit der extra thread??


----------



## dbpaule (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Ich bin grad drin... und dran auch! Hatte gestern noch Weihnachtsfeier... das wurde unabsehbar spät, daher wurds leider nix. Wie es eben so ist im Leben.

LG


----------



## Der_ZockerMK (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

Ich drück nochmal ein auge zu


----------



## jenzy (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

freu mich schon drauf  könntest den Startpost editieren wäre übersichtlicher


----------



## dbpaule (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: 120mm-Lüfter-Roundup in Planung*

So, RoundUp ist oben! Bilder kommen morgen!

LG


----------

